# 87 D21 cuts out - No fire from exhaust side coil



## pastorerik (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello again,

My 87 Nissan d21 4 cyl auto truck cuts out at any position above about half throttle, I did some checking and I found that the exhaust side coil is not firing at all. I pull it and plugged it in to the wiring for the Intake side and it works fine. So for some reason it is not getting signal? to fire. 

Thanks in advance for your help and ideas.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

you are either not getting power from the harness or the ballst is bad..


----------



## pastorerik (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Is the ballast the part in line with the wiring and mounted to the coil? If so I am guessing I could switch them(intake/exhaust) to test?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

or use a circuit tester...


----------

